# plecos with rhoms?



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

so i had just bought a 5" diamond rhom today....i had sold my 5 red bellies and my pleco that was with them...reb bellys never touched pleco...wondering if letting the pleco go was a mistake?? is it possible to keep a rhom with a pleco?...or and other fish? i believe i read somewhere convicts do well with rhoms?


----------



## billynicole1224 (Sep 24, 2009)

T-wag said:


> so i had just bought a 5" diamond rhom today....i had sold my 5 red bellies and my pleco that was with them...reb bellys never touched pleco...wondering if letting the pleco go was a mistake?? is it possible to keep a rhom with a pleco?...or and other fish? i believe i read somewhere convicts do well with rhoms?


I have a 6" pleco that has been doing just fine with (3) black masked Elongatus. I think it just depends upon the fish, really.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

It all edpends on your certain Rhom. Some will allow it, dsome won't. You can try offering the pleco hiding spots, and lower the temp a little to cut back on agression. But again, it all comes down to if your rhom will allow it or not.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

This is what happened to a syno catfish that accidentaly dropped into a fibre glass tank with 20 juvenile reds in it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

everything in a tank with a P is either food to them or a stress on the P in some cases the fish you try to add could kill the P. In this case the pleco would most likely be food or at least killed eventually. Some people do have success with plecos or cons but its really better to just leave the P alone and clean the glass as needed. Adding the pleco makes tank keeping harder for no reason because they get very large if they live and they also produce a lot of waste. They eat more then just the algae from the tank also so either way your still feeding a extra mouth. A pleco is like a baby that never grows up.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

billynicole1224 said:


> so i had just bought a 5" diamond rhom today....i had sold my 5 red bellies and my pleco that was with them...reb bellys never touched pleco...wondering if letting the pleco go was a mistake?? is it possible to keep a rhom with a pleco?...or and other fish? i believe i read somewhere convicts do well with rhoms?


I have a 6" pleco that has been doing just fine with (3) black masked Elongatus. I think it just depends upon the fish, really.
[/quote]

Thats could potentially be why You COHAB is working , Your Pleco's days are limited my Friend.
They are probably all stressed simply at this point and are to chicken sh*t to do anything because nobody
has been able to create respective territories.....

Just wait my Friend Your gonna take a huge loss. DONT BE STUPID , this sounds like something
some idiot at Your LFS would try.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

when i had my rhom and elong, they both tolorated plecos for short periods of time. when i put 2 into my elongs tank he ate one and never touched the other, same size, same color. they both had 20-30 baby convicts in the tanks also that would be picked off one by one, and were fed shrimp, talipia, and smelt.

so basically what im trying to say is you never know. it could work. but it most likely will only work for a short amount of time. it will never last forever.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

No.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> i believe i read somewhere convicts do well with rhoms?


No, they don't. South and Central American cichlids are the natural enemy of piranhas, and in tanks, alot of times, it's the cichlid that gets the best of the piranha. Convicts are ruthless and intelligent little buggars, and can stress out any solo piranha enough to the point that it effects growth and eating habits. You couldn't pick a worse combo if you tried!


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

I use convicts with my piranhas they breed lik crazy so i doesnt matter if they get eatin plus its heathy for piranhas to eat as a feeder but if you do go tht route get hidding spots for them


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

luckydemonz5 said:


> I use convicts with my piranhas they breed lik crazy so i doesnt matter if they get eatin plus its heathy for piranhas to eat as a feeder but if you do go tht route get hidding spots for them


its a good idea if you breed them in a seperate tank. they will beat the crap outta your fish.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

My friend found a 8 inch Pleco(Someone must of threw it in there) in the river. I'm still deciding if I should get the pleco and throw it with my 5 inch Black P.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if your taking a fish from a outside tank or from nature be sure and quarantine it for awhile because it will most likely introduce some type of disease to the tank.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

I cohabed raphael cats with both my Reds and my big rhom forever. The raphael cats are nocturnal and wont leave cover (you must provide some good cover for them) during the day. If you really want to try to cohab something i would suggest trying them. Ive tried plecos without luck.

In addition if your looking for something to just add some life to the tank. Stay away from cichlids. Use giant danios. They wont harrass your fish, and theyre extremely fast so they last longer. BEWARE if you have even a small gap those danios will end up on your floor very soon.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm actually gonna try adding a syno or rapheal catfish to my pygo tank... But only once the plants have grown out enough to provide some sort of cover.. Not doing it for looks or anything... Just need something to get rid of any food inbetween the rather large gravel I have in the tank that my ps don't eat and end up cashing planaria..

But dont expect anything long term.. You would be extremely lucky if it lasted a year


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

The pleco may last a while or it will not...U can never tell, but I do know one thing and thats that nothing last with piranhas. Whatever is introduced to piranhas will eventually meet its demise


----------



## bad3r (Sep 19, 2009)

i have a oscar with my 19 rbp and they get along just fine ..


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

How do you quarantine a fish?



AS fan said:


> if your taking a fish from a outside tank or from nature be sure and quarantine it for awhile because it will most likely introduce some type of disease to the tank.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

u just said u have a oscar with 19 red bellys? r u kidding me? pics please


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

bad3r said:


> i have a oscar with my 19 rbp and they get along just fine ..


How long a day so far or is the oscar 19" long and your rbs are 2"? Ive kept dithers with my RB but its always just a matter of time. I also provide lots of cover for fish to hide. I currently have about twenty 2" convicts with 2 pairs breeding. Yes convicts get nasty when they breed. Ive posted a vid awhile ago of them harrasing my reds. Im going to be removing 12 of them and giving them to my lfs for store credit. My reds dont seem interested in eating them so I dont want thme in there just to cause stress. As for plecos. I dont liek keeping period they put out more waaste than they consume. They also dont eat algae as a main staple. Why people think this is beyond me. Yes they will scrape it off the glass but its like you eating grass, itll fill ya but no nutiriance. They need vege flakes or even carnivore pellets. If your keeping piranha thats all you should be keeping in that tank. Isnt there a sticky on this subject yet jesus.


----------



## bad3r (Sep 19, 2009)

T-wag said:


> u just said u have a oscar with 19 red bellys? r u kidding me? pics please











it uset to be with them since i got them and it was put in quite a big tank approx 3 meters
im currently keeping them in here till my new tank gets built since my old tank broke .. 
but in the beginning they used to bite his fins quite a lot but they don't anymore they get along


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

dude thats f*cking nuts ive never seen anything like that....an oscar with redz is usally a quick death match..congrats that they dont eat him tho man...my reds dont let anything else but them live in the tank


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

mr oscar will eventually be lunch.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Raphael catfish or a HUGE Pleco is your best bet... for a while...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had pleco's with RBP before but never a rhom. I think this ultimately boils down to the rhoms temperament as I know some can cohab quite easily yet others can kill anything in the tank even if it isn't going to eat it. I've heard of rhoms being kept with small tetras which have even bred in the tank, as the rhom doesn't pay them any attention s they're to small to be considered worth the effort.
IMO it boils down to the size of the tank, and size of pleco. Smaller fish will have a better chance.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

A Pleco wouldn't last a day with my Elong...It would probably get ripped apart within minutes.


----------

